# How to disinfect hardwood floors after toilet overflow?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.cloroxprofessional.com/p...-quaternary-disinfectant-cleaner/at-a-glance/


----------



## aaron_david (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not really sure why chrisn posted a link to a clorox product because when it comes to deep cleaning hardwood, while there are more than several types of conflicting advice, it is pretty universally agreed on that any bleach-based products should be considered a "no-go" for hardwood use. That being said, some do not recommend this but, in my experience, I have had a lot of success with steam cleaning my hardwood. The only thing to be careful of is letting any droplets sits on the wood for too long; try to wipe them up before ten minutes time passes and you should be golden. As far as the type of cleaner to use goes, stick with a mild disinfectant. In fact, I have used Meyers Clean Day Bathroom Cleaner (it contains zero toxic chemicals) and it seems to do the trick perfectly. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had good luck with MoldSTAT. 

Yes, it kills mold, it also kills bacteria, algae, mildew, etc. 

It is registered with the EPA. It claims to be "ideal" for "sewer backup."

http://www.cleanertoday.com/Mold-Ki...ldstat16.htm?gclid=CPWg_Yfh_awCFUOo4AodeAvzSQ


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't have the answer, but I don't think much of what has been suggested will do much more than cleaning the surface of the hardwood. How are you gonna get the funky stuff out of the grooves and below? I don't think you will with these products and techniques. 

I know the Clorox product is a waste on anything porous and could do some damage of the wood. The Moldstat sounds good, but how do you get it where it counts? 

So how do you kill the germs and disinfect all the way down to the subfloor? Short of flooding the floor again, I don't know.

Jaz


----------

